# Cheap Boy's Hiawatha



## fordmike65 (Apr 6, 2016)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=401101262422


----------



## keith kodish (Apr 6, 2016)

Dayton built?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyDave (Apr 6, 2016)

says $2.54 shipping, but then in description it is local pick up only, Minneapolis, MN.   Too far for me unless he wanted to meet in the middle of lake MI. lol


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 6, 2016)

Looks like it might have an alum stem on it too.


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 6, 2016)

Dayton huffman yep.


----------

